# Hi fi to mic out



## plop341 (Sep 27, 2008)

I recently came across an old fm/am tuner, cd and casset player, and a set of hi fi speakers, i hooked them up and they all run fairly well, but i was wondering what i would need to attatch an ipod and a dvd player so i could make use of the hifi speakers? what kind of cables would I need


----------



## TK31 (Sep 13, 2008)

Id recommend getting one of these:








These are MP3 Cassette Adapters and they work reasonably well. If your hi-fi's cassette player can have its cassette door open and play a cassette, which im sure it most definately can, then you can use one of these. They'll only set you back 10 bucks or so.


----------



## plop341 (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks very much, let me know if you have any ideas about the dvd player


----------

